# DVI oder HDMI?



## Scarecrow143 (25. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Monitor kaufen (Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H oder BenQ G2420HDBL) und habe dazu einige Fragen. Der Samsung Monitor hat einen HDMI anschluss und der BenQ Monitor einen DVI Anschluss, nur weiß ich nicht was von den beiden besser ist oder ob es überhaupt Unterschiede macht bei der Bildqualität. Macht es überhaupt einen Unterschied wenn ich meinen Monitor über HDMI oder DVI verwende? Also ob die Qualität über HDMI besser ist oder über DVI. Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Fleshless91 (25. September 2011)

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass HDMI auch sound überträgt wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Hideout (25. September 2011)

Also so weit ich weiß ist es egal: Da beide Anschlüsse und Signale digital sind macht es keinen Unterschied, die Qualität ist gleich. Bei HDMI können lediglich zusätzlich auch Audiosignale übertragen werden.


----------



## D@rk (25. September 2011)

Ich mein gelesen zu haben das DVI 120 Hz überträgt und HDMI das net packt.
Wenn ich falsch liege belehrt mich eines besseren


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

Die Qualität ist gleich, beide sind digitale Übertragungen. Ich würde auf DVI setzen, bei HDMI gibt es häufiger Bugs  Ich habe den 27" Samsung, der ebenfalls nur HDMI und VGA-Anschlüsse hat. Der ist prima zum Zocken, aber nur ein digitaler Anschluss ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, und Bugs treten gelegentlich auch auf


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

Also ich finde DVI besser!

Wenn ich meine Monitore per HDMI anschließe, dann ist der Kontrast etc. echt mies also die Buchstaben und so sind verschwommen!
Bei DVI nicht! Verstehe das nicht aber deshalb bleibe ich bei DVI!


----------



## Joel-92 (25. September 2011)

Ich habe meinen 22" Monitor von BenQ auch per DVI angeschlossen. Funktioniert prima.

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: Die Bildqualität von HDMI und DVI ist gleich, da die Signale Digital übertragen werden. HDMI kann zusätzlich Soundsignale übertragen.


----------



## Scarecrow143 (25. September 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. HDMI überträgt also auch Audiosignale, muss ich dann also für den DVI-D Anschluss des BenQ Monitors noch andere Kabel anschließen für Audio oder nur das DVI Kabel in die DVI-D Schnittstelle? Und welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen, ich spiele hauptsächlich an meinem PC, welcher von den beiden wäre also besser für mich? Der Samsung hat 2ms Reaktionszeit und der BenQ 5ms, ist das ein großer Unterschied? Oder ist das egal? Ich stelle gerade so viele Fragen weil ich beim kauf eines neuen Monitors keinen Fehler machen will. Ich freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## loltheripper (25. September 2011)

Scarecrow143 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. HDMI überträgt also auch Audiosignale, muss ich dann also für den DVI-D Anschluss des BenQ Monitors noch andere Kabel anschließen für Audio oder nur das DVI Kabel in die DVI-D Schnittstelle? Und welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen, ich spiele hauptsächlich an meinem PC, welcher von den beiden wäre also besser für mich? Der Samsung hat 2ms Reaktionszeit und der BenQ 5ms, ist das ein großer Unterschied? Oder ist das egal? Ich stelle gerade so viele Fragen weil ich beim kauf eines neuen Monitors keinen Fehler machen will. Ich freue mich auf Antworten.


 Die 3ms unterschieht merkt man nicht ich hab früher den fehler gemacht das ich nur auf auflösung und reaktionszeit geachtet habe und jetzt einen iyama habe der nur ein vga-anschluss hat .
Aber wie gesagt der unterschied ist eigtl nicht zumerken.


----------



## Scarecrow143 (25. September 2011)

Welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir zum zocken empfehlen? Das Samsung, das BenQ, oder ein anderes? Ich kann mich wirklich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist gleich, beide sind digitale Übertragungen. Ich würde auf DVI setzen, bei HDMI gibt es häufiger Bugs  Ich habe den 27" Samsung, der ebenfalls nur HDMI und VGA-Anschlüsse hat. Der ist prima zum Zocken, aber nur ein digitaler Anschluss ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, und Bugs treten gelegentlich auch auf



So sieht es aus... wenn einen DVI reicht und man kein Sound übertragen braucht, sollte man es so nützen... HDMI ist oftmals verbugt


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

Ich würde mich zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" oder iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6"


----------



## Moz45 (25. September 2011)

Ich benutze beides und hatte eigentlich noch nie probleme mit HDMI


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2011)

Kann nur Samsung empfehlen 
Finde das die zu den besten Herstellern gehören, die Monitore herstellen ^^


----------



## JawMekEf (26. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde DVI besser!
> 
> Wenn ich meine Monitore per HDMI anschließe, dann ist der Kontrast etc. echt mies also die Buchstaben und so sind verschwommen!
> Bei DVI nicht! Verstehe das nicht aber deshalb bleibe ich bei DVI!





			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nur Samsung empfehlen
> Finde das die zu den besten Herstellern gehören, die Monitore herstellen ^^



Multi-Sign


----------



## Domowoi (26. September 2011)

Das Signal das aus einem HDMI Anschluss kommt ist exakt gleich gut wie ein DVI Signal. Wenn das Bild leicht verschwommen aussieht sollte man eventuell in den Grafiktreibern die Auflösung und besonders wichtig die Hertz Zahl anpassen.

HDMI kann auch Sound übertragen allerdings muss das die Grafikkarte auch unterstützen.

Wenn Du die Wahl hast nimm lieber ein DVI Kabel.


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Kann nur Samsung empfehlen
> Finde das die zu den besten Herstellern gehören, die Monitore herstellen ^^



Naaaja, schlecht sind die nicht, aber imo nicht pauschal empfehlenswert. Ich habe den S27A550H zwar behalten, aber da gibt es auch einige Kritikpunkte, die sicher teilweise auch auf die 24" Variante zutreffen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...monitor-27-led-300-gesucht-3.html#post3250063


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. September 2011)

Moin Softy,

hättest du noch eine Kaufempfehlung für ein DVI-Kabel parat? Oder kann man jedes DVI-Kabel kaufen?


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

Scarecrow143 schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir zum zocken empfehlen? Das Samsung, das BenQ, oder ein anderes? Ich kann mich wirklich nicht entscheiden.



Kommt immer auf das Kapital an.  Monitore gibt es wie Sand am Meer. 

Hier mal eine Auswahl von guten Geräten:

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Moin Softy,
> 
> hättest du noch eine Kaufempfehlung für ein DVI-Kabel parat? Oder kann man jedes DVI-Kabel kaufen?



da habe ich keine konkrete Kaufempfehlung, ich kauf immer irgendeins, und das hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> da habe ich keine konkrete Kaufempfehlung, ich kauf immer irgendeins, und das hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert


 
Bei den DVI-Kabeln achte ich immer darauf das sie ordentlich abgeschirmt, und am Stecker sauber verarbeitet sind. Was einem da manchmal im Elektrofachmarkt begegnet kann man fast schon als Horror bezeichnen.


----------



## Forfex (26. September 2011)

Naja, die Abschirmung spielt erst ab einer grösseren Länge eine Rolle 10+m. Einzig auf die mechanische Verarbeitung sollte geachtet werden.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

> Naja, die Abschirmung spielt erst ab einer grösseren Länge eine Rolle 10+m.


Nicht unbedingt^^ Erinnert mich an den Fall wo eine Fritz.Box unter dem Tisch für Ärger gesorgt hat.  Wie das ging, ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.


----------



## Scarecrow143 (26. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf das Kapital an.  Monitore gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
> 
> Hier mal eine Auswahl von guten Geräten:
> 
> ...


 Danke für die Auswahl  Ich würde maximal 200€, vielleicht auch knapp mehr ausgeben, ich brauche nur einen guten Gamingmonitor der meinen alten 19 Zoll HannsG ablöst ^^


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

Dann würde ich zum Iiyama greifen. Preislich ist der im absolut grünen Bereich!


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. September 2011)

Und dazu noch ein Link zu nem guten DVI-Kabel?  Im Laden würde ich auch nicht kaufen^^


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Und dazu noch ein Link zu nem guten DVI-Kabel?  Im Laden würde ich auch nicht kaufen^^


 
Hier wäre Prowire oder Oehlbach zu nennen. Wobei letzterer nicht gerade billig ist.  

Hier mal was von Prowire:
PROWIRE DVI-D KABEL 2,5M im Conrad Online Shop

Mein HDMI-Kabel ist auch von Prowire.  Der Samsung-TV hängt damit am PC. 

HDMI-Kabel, ProWire, 28391 High Speed mit Ethernet, HDMI-fähiger Stecker <=> HDMI-fähiger Stecker, 5 m im Conrad Online Shop

Sehr geniale Kabel. Extrem hochwertig und super abgeschirmt. Hab auch ne Fritz.Box daneben. Da klappt alles perfekt.


----------



## The_Trasher (26. September 2011)

Wenn du im aktuellen PCGH Heft nachschaust ist ein Bildschirm Test dabei. Leider sind einige ein bischen teuer, ich schreibe jetzt hiermal die, die für mich in Frage kommen würden:

LG

Mein Favorit, obwohl der echt teuer ist, den gibts auch in Schwarz, aber leider nicht bei Amazon  Technische Daten: Reaktionszeit: 8ms, 24 Zoll, 1920 x 1200 Pixel, 33 Watt Stromverbrauch,  Wertung: 1,90 = TESTSIEGER


Wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben möchtest, könntest du für 180 € noch den LG Flatron IPS231P nehmen, allerdings wird hier die Reaktionszeit und der klapprige Fuß bemängelt....


----------



## Scarecrow143 (28. September 2011)

Okay, danke für eure Antworten


----------

